
Geocities 2.0: Website Creation Tools for The Social Web - timr
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/geocities_20_website_creation_tools.php
======
SwellJoe
The Weebly guys are destined for greatness. How can you _not_ succeed with
600,000 (and growing at a mind-blowing pace) registered users making websites
through your system? The opportunities for upgrading them to premium products
(even super cheap ones), getting a cut of products sold (if they go the route
of enabling product sales), getting a cut of ads, and selling related
services, are just overwhelming.

I find it really interesting to note how much less popular all of the others
in the space are. It goes to show how much execution matters (Weebly is the
best of the lot, and Synthasite is a reasonable second place, and their growth
indicates that). Timing also matters...Weebly was launched a few months before
the others, as far as I know.

